# Dawn of War 2 lässt sich nicht installieren!



## PCBastler (5. Mai 2009)

*Dawn of War 2 lässt sich nicht installieren!*

Hallo Leute!

Kommen wir gleich zur Sache.Ich hab mir gestern Dawn of War 2 gekauft
und wollte es natürlich gleich installieren aber es geht nich!Ich muss mich erst 
mal den Steam Installieren mich dann bei Steam anmelden und dann kann ich es installieren.Irgenwann noch bevor der eigentlichen Installation muss sich die Steam Plattform aktualisieren und da beibt es immer bei 28% hängen und fängt irgendwann wieder von vorne an sich zu aktualisieren!

Is halt schon blöde wenn man so ein Top Spiel hat und es nich spielen kann.

Bitte helft mir!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dawn of War 2 lässt sich nicht installieren!*

zieh dir mal steam von hier

Dann installierst du erst mal nur steam, lässt das alle updates ziehen etc. pp und danach versuchst es noch mal mit DoW


----------



## PCBastler (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dawn of War 2 lässt sich nicht installieren!*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> zieh dir mal steam von hier
> 
> Dann installierst du erst mal nur steam, lässt das alle updates ziehen etc. pp und danach versuchst es noch mal mit DoW



Hallo =D!str(+)yer;763086]1

jetz bleibt es zwar nicht mehr hängen aber irgendwann kommt diese Fehlermeldung: 

Fehler:

Steam .exe. (main exeptition): Unable to load library steam dll.

Was jetzt?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dawn of War 2 lässt sich nicht installieren!*

Wann kommt die Fehlermeldung genau?


----------



## PCBastler (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dawn of War 2 lässt sich nicht installieren!*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wann kommt die Fehlermeldung genau?



So jetzt blick ich gar nicht mehr durch!
Ich wollte grad eben Steam nochmal aktualisieren weil ich nich wusste wann die Fehlermeldung aufgetreten is,nur jetzt bleibt es bei 52% stehen und fängt dan wieder von vorne an zu aktualisieren! 

MfG PCBastler


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dawn of War 2 lässt sich nicht installieren!*

Komische sache.

Kannst du mal was zu deinem System sagen!?
Komponenten, Betriebssystem ...


----------



## PCBastler (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dawn of War 2 lässt sich nicht installieren!*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Komische sache.
> 
> Kannst du mal was zu deinem System sagen!?
> Komponenten, Betriebssystem ...



Kannst du laut sagen.

Mein System:

-Windows Vista 32 bit
-AMD Athlon 64 x2 5400+ (2,8 GHZ)
-2GB DDR 2 RAM
-ATI Radeon HD 2600 pro 512 MB PCI Express
-Seagate Festplatte mit 500 GB u. 7200 U/Min


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dawn of War 2 lässt sich nicht installieren!*

hmmmmm,

und der Fehler kommt schon beim starten von steam?


----------



## PCBastler (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dawn of War 2 lässt sich nicht installieren!*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> hmmmmm,
> 
> und der Fehler kommt schon beim starten von steam?



nein,während dem aktualisieren von Steam.

PCBastler


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dawn of War 2 lässt sich nicht installieren!*

Sorry, aber ich weiß gerad auch nicht weiter. Hab eben noch mal bisl was bei steam gelesen, aber ich find nix passendes -.-

Das Problem liegt auf jeden fall an Steam ...


----------



## PCBastler (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dawn of War 2 lässt sich nicht installieren!*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich weiß gerad auch nicht weiter. Hab eben noch mal bisl was bei steam gelesen, aber ich find nix passendes -.-
> 
> Das Problem liegt auf jeden fall an Steam ...



Kein Problem,man kann ja auch nicht alles wissen 
Vielen Dank dass du mir versucht hast zu helfen 

LG,PCBastler


----------



## PCBastler (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dawn of War 2 lässt sich nicht installieren!*

Es hat geklappt!
Ich habs heute noch mal probiert und weis jetzt warum es mit dem aktualisieren nie geklappt hat,ich hatte zu schlechten W-LAN Empfang.
Aber heute war er gut genug um es zu aktualisieren. * freu*

Naja ich geh jetzt zocken 

PCBastler


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dawn of War 2 lässt sich nicht installieren!*

kleine Ursache, große Wirkung -.-^^

Na dann, viel Spaß


----------

